# Low Quality from Swardman Tools?



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

I recently bought a Swardman manual areator (less than two months ago) thinking that their quality would be good - With a relatively higher price tag.

However it has already started to rust and therefore I contacted Swardman.
After some time (and a follow up photo) I got the reply:

" Thank you very much for your attached photo. I have checked with a Mill. The handle is made from the stainless steel, but the tines are made from an iron so rust may occur on them in the rare cases which we do not encounter very often.

Thank you for your understanding, Nice weekend, Bye Silva"

This has left me wondering. Are this the quality to expect from Swardman? And if I get a reel mower from them could I expect that there might be "rare" problems that they just don't care about?

Anyone have any experiences? Would love to know them as I had planned to get a swardman as my next mower when I want an upgrade from my current Allett.

And just for info here is an image of the rust;


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I can't speak to the quality of Swardman stuff, but I did check out their website for this tool:

https://www.swardman.com/int/fork-aerator/

They specifically state made of Stainless Steel. I'd be pretty ticked if I bought something that was advertised as Stainless Steel only to find out the part most likely to rust isn't.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I wouldn't exactly assume a swardman is an upgrade from a allett. I'll let you do the research on their services, but it's probably about what you experienced.

That said- I don't think the rust is a huge huge deal for a tool like that- but it's odd the part that would get ground contact isn't SS as advertised. Give it a spray down and it should be fine.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

If the tines aren't stainless steel, I would expect them to oxidize. I'm not sure I've ever even seen stainless side eject tines. I did a quick search on R&R and the only ones I saw come up were carbon steel. One of the guys with golf course experience like @MasterMech or @viva_oldtrafford would know more.

Honestly, I would use it more and worry less. It's a tool that is made to shove into the ground repetitively. If it is rigid enough to do that I wouldn't worry about it. A shovel will do the same thing with any significant use. :thumbup:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Ware said:


> If the tines aren't stainless steel, I would expect them to oxidize. I'm not sure I've ever even seen stainless side eject tines. I did a quick search on R&R and the only ones I saw come up were carbon steel. One of the guys with golf course experience like @MasterMech or @viva_oldtrafford would know more.
> 
> Honestly, I would use it more and worry less. It's a tool that is made to shove into the ground repetitively. If it is rigid enough to do that I wouldn't worry about it. A shovel will do the same thing with any significant use. :thumbup:


I agree. I'd probably imagine it's easier to work the edges of them too in the event they dull or get bent on a rock.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Aerator tines are consumable parts that in use on a golf course, might last halfway through a full greens aeration event.

On a manual tool, I'd be fine with carbon steel tines and a stainless handle.

I HAVE actually seen stainless side eject tines but they are not sold as such. Soil sampler probes are nothing more than side eject tines with modified lengths and steps/handles added on.


----------



## lacrossekite (Aug 10, 2020)

See this thread titled: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=28918


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> I can't speak to the quality of Swardman stuff, but I did check out their website for this tool:
> 
> https://www.swardman.com/int/fork-aerator/
> 
> They specifically state made of Stainless Steel. I'd be pretty ticked if I bought something that was advertised as Stainless Steel only to find out the part most likely to rust isn't.


Interesting replies.
As said they state it is stainless steel

A set of replacement ones are 72 usd plus 30 usd shipping.



FATC1TY said:


> I wouldn't exactly assume a swardman is an upgrade from a allett. I'll let you do the research on their services, but it's probably about what you experienced.
> 
> That said- I don't think the rust is a huge huge deal for a tool like that- but it's odd the part that would get ground contact isn't SS as advertised. Give it a spray down and it should be fine.


I can see the argument that they usually not are stainless and that they could be sharpened plus are a tool to be used. However shouldn't I be worried with rust build up after less than two months and next to no use? All my other tools (shovels etc) have not rusted for yeas in the same condition and way more significant use..

The fact that they state it is stainless combined with what I find to be lacking customer service worries me.

Don't know if other tines will fit the tool - could be interesting to replace with carbon steel if they break..


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

At the end of the day the it's not going to affect the operation of the tool. As I said previously, I'd be kinda upset if I spent Over $100 on one I thought was going to be all stainless when I could have spent less that $50 on one that was all regular steel. The performance of the tool isn't really going to be affected. If you decide not to try to return it and keep it and are worried about the rust, you can try painting it.

As @MasterMech mentioned, they are considered a consumable part. I have a pull behind plugger and I purposely bought one that had replaceable tines because they are going to get destroyed eventually.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

To prevent rust, a light coating of something like WD40, or FluidFilm, or any other similar product would stop rust from developing while the tool was in storage.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

I haven't had very good luck with using the regular WD-40 as a corrosion preventive. I'm trying out 100% pure silicone oil. So far, it's working. But I've been using it for only six months, or so.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FrankS said:


> I haven't had very good luck with using the regular WD-40 as a corrosion preventive. I'm trying out 100% pure silicone oil. So far, it's working. But I've been using it for only six months, or so.


I'd highly recommend a can of g96 "gun treatment" for long term corrosion control


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> I'd highly recommend a can of g96 "gun treatment" for long term corrosion control


I did a lot of searching to find a non-toxic lubricant/protectant. Pure silicone oil (Most manufacturers add toxic ingredients. Gotta read those labels!) is used in both the food industry and the medical community.

Just don't spill it on anything that you don't want to be slippery.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FrankS said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd highly recommend a can of g96 "gun treatment" for long term corrosion control
> ...


Interesting, I'll have to check into that. I'm more passionate about my guns than I am my lawn. I have a shotgun that lives on my UTV outside and I've had no long term issues with rust using G96 and it's been there for 3 years now.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Thanks for the suggestions. Will definitely try the silicone oil. Not really into getting new tines from Swardman if the original ones were an indicator. Anyone know if other tines will fit the tool? The handle itself seems nicer than the other cheaper ones I have tried - so that is a plus.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Alowan said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Will definitely try the silicone oil. Not really into getting new tines from Swardman if the original ones were an indicator. Anyone know if other tines will fit the tool? The handle itself seems nicer than the other cheaper ones I have tried - so that is a plus.


Most tines are held in to the machine with a clamping block. Are those just press fit onto those studs?


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

They are locked With a bolt.


----------



## FrankS (Jun 19, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> Interesting, I'll have to check into that. I'm more passionate about my guns than I am my lawn. I have a shotgun that lives on my UTV outside and I've had no long term issues with rust using G96 and it's been there for 3 years now.


Don't let me change what you're doing. You have something that works. I don't want to be responsible for for turning your gun into dust.

I have a silicone impregnated rag that I use to wipe off my firearms before storage. But mine are in a relatively stable environment.

I use a typical gun oil for lubricating moving parts.

I just don't want to inject potentially toxic chemicals into my plants, or drip it into the soil.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FrankS said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, I'll have to check into that. I'm more passionate about my guns than I am my lawn. I have a shotgun that lives on my UTV outside and I've had no long term issues with rust using G96 and it's been there for 3 years now.
> ...


LOL no worries man. Like I said I appreciate it. I've dabbled with using silicone based greases with my pocket knifes. I've even played with a couple of different "powdered lubes".

I use different products for my carry piece vs storage pieces vs the "utv shotgun". Just knew it was a solution that would 100% work as a long term lube. Totally get not wanting to get residue in the lawn, even if I think it would be about as harmless on a little rust on the tines


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

I tried to contact Swardman in regard to the site stating that it is stainless as Well as any info on how I Can expect it Holding up.

But after their previous answer with the "bye" they Seem to ignore all e-mails.. 
Seriously makinging me rethink getting any Swardman if their customee service is this bad. 

Anyone Else experience anything similar?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Alowan said:


> I tried to contact Swardman in regard to the site stating that it is stainless as Well as any info on how I Can expect it Holding up.
> 
> But after their previous answer with the "bye" they Seem to ignore all e-mails..
> Seriously makinging me rethink getting any Swardman if their customee service is this bad.
> ...


Curious why you would be considering a Swardman mower if you already have an Allett. But it doesn't matter. This is essentially a repost of your OP in a thread that died two weeks ago. If you are still unsatisfied with Swardman's response (or lack of response) and most of the people here who have told you they think this is a non-issue, then I would say you have answered your own question. Time to move on. :thumbup:


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Ware said:


> Alowan said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to contact Swardman in regard to the site stating that it is stainless as Well as any info on how I Can expect it Holding up.
> ...


 You are totalt correct :thumbup: :thumbup: 
General quality of Swardman and Swardman vs allett is another thread. Suppose you are right that the question About the areator has been answered - and it is now covered in silicone spray (awesome but very slipper stuff btw)

That is the end of this thread.

In regard to why I am looking into Swardman it is due to Brexit and Alletts becoming hard to get where I live. So when upgrading to a larger one Alletts Will be harder to service. But that is a subject of another thread.

Ps sorry for reviving my Old post With a untelevant entry.


----------

